# 11 Things You Will Never Hear On The PB



## BobVigneault (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes, this one goes to eleven and please, it's a light hearted list.

11 Things You Will Never Hear On The PB
1. "What would you recommend for a good grape juice?"
2. "For an Illustrated Bible I would suggest ______"
3. "Our pastor is very erudite, she......"
4. "Could you suggest some awesome songs for our parise & worship team"
5. "I picked up a copy of the Institutes at the Christian bookstore the other day."
6. "The Bible doesn't speak specifically about that issue."
7. "The WCF doesn't speak specifically about that issue."
8. "The RWP doesn't speak specifically about that issue."
9. "Let's see if we can arrive at some kind of consensus regarding baptism."
10. "I was greatly inspired by something Rexella shared."

and number 
11. "Brother, don't you think you're being a bit extreme!"

Feel free to add to the list but watch out you don't poke somebody in the eye.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 7, 2005)

I'd add something, but the WCF doesn't speak specifically about that issue.


----------



## daveb (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> 
> 5. "I picked up a copy of the Institutes at the Christian bookstore the other day."



What's funny is that I _did_ pick up my copy of the Institutes at a Christian bookstore!

A few other ones you won't hear:

1. "Hey, it might be a good idea to have less Bible and more drama in Sunday Service"
2. "I don't know about you but I'm constantly afraid of being left behind"
3. "My favourite translation is the Message"


----------



## blhowes (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> Yes, this one goes to eleven and please, it's a light hearted list.


Very good, Bob!

...or how about

1. I enjoy reading Calvin's works almost as much as Rick Warren's


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 7, 2005)

Okay call me stupid(don`t really) but what is PB?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 7, 2005)

Puritan Board


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 7, 2005)

Great stuff guys!
Remember, be careful not to poke anyone's eye out, HOWEVER, stepping on toes is greatly encouraged!


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 7, 2005)

Or Peanut Butter!


----------



## gwine (Jan 7, 2005)

I thought it meant Packers-Bears.


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Puritan Board



Okay.......Please call me stupid!!!!!!


......and yes my first thought was Peanut Butter.

I may be stupid but I now have 75 posts!!!!

[Edited on 1-7-2005 by Average Joey]


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 7, 2005)

Another

I was going through My "Extreme Teen Bible" the other day and..


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 7, 2005)

More

Paul just didn`t like women.
Is it a sin to be with a woman before marriage?
You Calvinists just don`t read your Bibles.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 7, 2005)

"Copeland's teaching last night was really good."


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 7, 2005)

"TD Jakes....Wow,what a preacher!!!"

"Benny Hinn was so nice.He gave me a free sample of his holy healing oil."


----------



## crhoades (Jan 7, 2005)

I was reading Charles Finney's Systematic Theology the other day and...

I have no creed but Christ...

Want a testa-mint ("Christian" breath mint)


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 7, 2005)

"Hal Lindsey is a man who knows Bible Prophecy"


----------



## crhoades (Jan 7, 2005)

The puritans were just kill joys who burned witches...


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 7, 2005)

"The Puritans were just legalists"


----------



## crhoades (Jan 7, 2005)

"snarfulu elwo moto phillalump" in the prayer forum.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 7, 2005)

OK, my turn! My turn!

1. I tought I lost my salvation this morning. Luckily, I had only misplaced it and found it under my bed.

Eh? Eh?


----------



## blhowes (Jan 7, 2005)

Can we sing "Kum Ba Ya" one more time?

Now that we agree on baptism, let's talk about a different topic.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 7, 2005)

> Want a testa-mint ("Christian" breath mint)



How about an Evange-Candy... the complete plan of salvation in one medium-sized, multicolored peppermint... 

It's almost as useful for sharing the gospel as the Evange-Cube.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ex Nihilo_
> 
> 
> > Want a testa-mint ("Christian" breath mint)
> ...



Is that any thing like a rubics cube? If it is I'll never figure it out.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 7, 2005)

Two more:

- "I thought Paul Manata had me stumped, but then I received a word of knowledge."

- "I don't know what to tell you, you're just going to have to follow your heart on that one."


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 7, 2005)

"God loves you, and has a wonderful plan for your life."


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 7, 2005)

Sean said "God loves you, and has a wonderful plan for your life." 


Shame on me for not including that in the original list Sean. Good one!

Let's observe a moment of silence for Dr. Bright.... and while your eyes are closed and every head bowed, I'm going to ask you to put up your hand if you've made a decision to ask Jesus into your heart today. Yes, yes, I see that hand. Thank you. I'll pray for you.

[Edited on 7-1-2005 by maxdetail]


----------



## 4ndr3w (Jan 7, 2005)

How about:

- "Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo"

- "Heretic Hunters!"


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> "God loves you, and has a wonderful plan for your life."



Why thank you Sean!


----------



## sastark (Jan 7, 2005)

"Just believe in yourself."

"I camped in front of the theatre to see the latest 'Left Behind' movie"


----------



## ANT (Jan 7, 2005)

1.) God won't send me to hell, I'm a good person.

I'm sure we have all heard this a few thousand times.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 7, 2005)

Things we never will hear?

"I used the search function and found this thread on baptism so I didn't need to ask the same question for the 20th time. Wow!"


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 7, 2005)

"It doesn't matter as long as we love each other!"


----------



## Authorised (Jan 7, 2005)

1. "Stop getting so wrapped up in all that head knowledge, and just focus on your heart."
2. "What's a dancing banana?"
3. "Of course I handle snakes."
4. "God made us wealthy so we could support the lower two-thirds."
5. "Sure, I know where you can find a Christian bookstore."
6. "I enjoy Zima and Swisher Sweets..."


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 7, 2005)

What's wrong with Zima and Swisher sweets? The poor man's good life.:bigsmile:

[Edited on 7-1-2005 by Irishcat922]


----------



## Authorised (Jan 7, 2005)

Maybe I should have attributed the quote to Scott Bushey?


----------



## 4ndr3w (Jan 7, 2005)

"Just say that you want the 100 fold blessing when you sow your seed of $1000 and we'll send you free this packet of TULIP seeds."


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 7, 2005)

"How to tell if you're backslidden or have entirely lost your salvation."

"I know what the Bible says on the matter, but my fortune cookie told me that...(insert theological error of preference)."


----------



## crhoades (Jan 7, 2005)

Now that we all agree on theonomy and the Christian's role in politics and civil disobedience...


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 7, 2005)

"Blunt rolling 101."


----------



## Authorised (Jan 7, 2005)

"Oh, yes, I remember Dave Hunt writing a good book on this subject..."

"Have you accepted Jesus in your heart to be your personal Lord and Saviour? Pray with me..."

"And he walks with me and he talks with me..."

"When I went down for the altar call this morning..."

"So, bob, how are you with the Lord?"

"John who?"


----------



## JohnV (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm reading all these things. Am I on the PB? Where am I? I'm confused now. All these things I thought I'd never find here, and here they are, all in one thread. 

I need to go back to bed and try getting up again. I'm just having a bad day, I think.


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> "The Puritans were just legalists"



If you want that forum, I suggest www.youthontherock.com


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Now that we all agree on theonomy and the Christian's role in politics and civil disobedience...


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Jan 7, 2005)

"Calvin was a too harsh."


----------



## Augusta (Jan 7, 2005)

If you ask me how I know he lives, he lives within my heart.


----------



## Craig (Jan 7, 2005)

1) "I love doing my grocery shopping each and every Sunday."

2) "There's no better faith booster than a bumper sticker!"

3) "Alrighty...now where did I put the directions for my spiritual breakthrough? Ah yes, here it is: How to Reverse the Curse for dummies"

4) "I just don't really feel balanced...I know there's a book that can help with that. Ah, here it is, a Puritan Paperback, that will keep the dining table from wobbling! Finally, I can put that book to good use."

5) "Okay, got the lights down low...check! Spotlight...check! A little mood music...check! Neon lights....are those burnt out? Neon lights? There they are *click*...check! That takes care of it, all the necessary elements for church. Wow, God really loves our innovation, doesn't He?"


----------



## Ranger (Jan 7, 2005)

1. "Well if you look at what my Life Application Study Bible says about Romans 9 you will see things quite differently"

2. "N.T. Wright has revolutionized my thinking on Paul"

3. "On the cross, Jesus died for everyone of you, and made it possible for you to be saved."

4. "God did 99%, now you have to do that critical last 1% and pray to ask Jesus into your heart."


----------



## turmeric (Jan 7, 2005)

The sermon today is 7 Ways to Improve Your Marriage!


----------



## Authorised (Jan 7, 2005)

Or, in my old church

"How 2 deal with how U feel"


----------



## daveb (Jan 7, 2005)

Did you know Arminius was Reformed too?

I'm not into all these "isms" - I just believe the Bible.

I was thinking we need to modernize our worship service so the gospel will be relevant to this generation.

This weeks youth group meeting is a hang-out-a-thon at the 7-11. Bring money for slurpees.


----------



## Bernard_Marx (Jan 7, 2005)

"Who cares about the Westminister Confession?"

"I hate using the cut and paste function."

"Did you figure that out all by yourself?"

"I was thinking the other day that maybe we Americans are a little full of ourselves."

"I'd love to talk about the Regulative Principle ad nauseum, guys, but I have a really hot date tonight."

[Edited on 1-18-05 by pastorway]


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Jan 7, 2005)

"Forget Creedalism."

"That's a very generous orthodoxy."

"She was my favorite priest!"

"Smile, Jesus loves you."

"Paul Owen is so intellectual, he really has a sense of Reformed thinking."

"Sunday, we just got our toddler off the bottle and into the grape juice and bread."

"We need more catholicity."

"I just got Gary North's blueprints for dominion."

"Well, I can't make you, God gave you a free will."

"_Debating Calvinism_ was so good!"

"I guess I'll see you at Auburn Avenue Sunday?"

"We aren't under the law, but grace!"

"So I was out shooting some possums the other day, when all of the sudden, I saw a draught horse." (don't ask, I'm weird)

"Stop being such a Pharisee."

"Trinitarian, supralapsarian catholicity is essential to modern evangelism today."

"I just got that Isaiah commentary by Hagee, and...."

"Well, to quote the great Pope Leo X...."

[Edited on 1-8-2005 by ConfederateTheocrat]


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't know if this has been mentioned yet,

"Paul and Fred agree 100.00%"


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConfederateTheocrat_
> "I guess I'll see you at Auburn Avenue Sunday?"



Draught Horse and I have said this to each other before. 

He's going to kill me for admitting this, but we were there the Sunday before Christmas...


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ex Nihilo_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ConfederateTheocrat_
> ...


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Jan 7, 2005)

Cat's outta the bag.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConfederateTheocrat_
> Cat's outta the bag.



Well, it's not like they preach the Federal Vision every Sunday. In fact, Steve Wilkins hasn't even been preaching the last two times I was there. And they do properly administer the sacrament of the Lord's Supper every Sunday. Besides, where else are we going to go in Monroe, Louisiana?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 8, 2005)

Now that all these things that you will never hear on the PB have been heard on the PB I am a bit suspicious.

It is my opinion that, like a rabbi eating a pork rind when no one is looking, many of you got some perverse pleasure out of sharing these wayward musings. Shame on you! I'll light a candle for you.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 8, 2005)

That will be 5 Our Fathers & 5 Hail Marys.


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ex Nihilo_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ConfederateTheocrat_
> ...



*....quietly slips into the shadows.........*


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 8, 2005)

"Hey, that Tsunami thing aint all bad, I mean it proves the rapture is getting closer!"


----------



## JohnV (Jan 10, 2005)

"Does anyone know of a website for cheats at solitaire?"


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> If you ask me how I know he lives, he lives within my heart.



I actually LIKE that chorus!

JH


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Jan 10, 2005)

"For a good understanding of theology, see Andrew Sandlin's..."


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> "Hey, that Tsunami thing aint all bad, I mean it proves the rapture is getting closer!"



Over break I visited my old church, and people were practically saying that! Yep, it's the end times all right!


----------



## 4ndr3w (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> "Does anyone know of a website for cheats at solitaire?"



http://www.g4techtv.com/techtvvault/features/27499/Windows_Tip_How_to_Cheat_at_Solitaire.html


----------



## crhoades (Jan 10, 2005)

PB Member: What do you guys recommend for books on worship?

Fred Greco: John Frame's Worship In Spirit and Truth & Contemporary Worship Music: A Biblical Defense


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> PB Member: What do you guys recommend for books on worship?
> 
> Fred Greco: John Frame's Worship In Spirit and Truth & Contemporary Worship Music: A Biblical Defense





Following the same thought but on a different subject...

PB member: Any recommendations for epistemology and apologetics?

Paul Manata: Try Sproul or Geisler, they're really objective and practical about it!


----------



## crhoades (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



Or...Christianity can't be defended, you just have to believe.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 10, 2005)

"...what it means is that God _foresaw_ that you would have faith to believe..."


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jan 10, 2005)

"Man, I really enjoyed the guitar solo in the middle of the praise chorus today at church."

"Oh, he may not have it all right, but he's so spiritual..."


----------



## turmeric (Jan 10, 2005)

Have you received the Baptism yet?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 10, 2005)

Wasn't Paul Crouch's wife lovely today? She just oozes the spirit.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 10, 2005)

"You know something? Other than Scripture, I've never in my life read any writings by any man with the first name John - not one."


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 10, 2005)

"'Catechism' and 'sacrament' are such Catholic words."


----------



## JohnV (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4ndr3w_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by JohnV_
> ...



You've gotta be kidding. Now I know this world has gone nuts.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 11, 2005)

"It's okay to use Doritos and Diet Coke for the Lord's Supper if you want. It's just a symbol, anyway."

"Reverend Amy introduced me to my favorite Reformed theologian, Karl Barth."

"All these petty doctrinal questions don't matter. We just need to get back to the basics."

"I picked up a good book at my local LifeWay recently..."

"Why would you want to read a book about God when you could _experience_ him?"

"I am asking God to reveal his will for my life... you know, what job I should have."

"John Calvin was a tyrant who personally burned Michael Servetus out of pettiness."

"People just need to be more tolerant of alternative lifestyles."

"Stop being so dogmatic."

"The idea of God's wrath is too harsh for Christianity today. We need a kinder, gentler God--a God of love."

"...And that's what happened when I got the Holy Ghost the first time."

[Edited on 11-1-2005 by Ex Nihilo]


----------



## JohnV (Jan 11, 2005)

How 'bout this one:

"You always think you're right!"


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 11, 2005)

"that was a negative confession, I don't recieve that."


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 11, 2005)

"You've heard of Jesus only, Well I'm Holy Spirit only"!


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 11, 2005)

Webmaster: "Check out my new article on how to recieve the gift of tounges at www.apuritansmind.com"


----------



## daveb (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> "You know something? Other than Scripture, I've never in my life read any writings by any man with the first name John - not one."



LOL! Good one!




> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> "that was a negative confession, I don't recieve that."



Ouch! If I had a dime for everytime I've heard this one....


----------



## Breadloaf (Jan 15, 2005)

"I'm a new Christian and I'm just thankful to have found an understandable forum to discuss the basics of Christianity"

"sola what? English only, pal.

"I don't buy from my local Christian bookstore, but I like to go there to see what the Spirit is doing"

-JK
Cambridge MA


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 15, 2005)

This place is too deep!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> I thought it was pretty funny. This is the genral discussion forum. We can be a bit more over the top here, mr. poopypants



My momma owns a bar of soap young man and she aint afraid to use it. Just ask any of my kids. I was a lot smarter than they were. I waited till I was to big to for her to stick it in my mouth before I gave her any lip. I think I was 40.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> ...



And even then I still ran.


----------



## Ianterrell (Jan 15, 2005)

I like the idea of old children still getting whooped. 

I have a friend in his early twenties who still get's rapped every now and then by his dad. Haha. It's actually more like a power move. His dad is huge, and he is not so huge.


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ianterrell_
> I like the idea of old children still getting whooped.
> 
> I have a friend in his early twenties who still get's rapped every now and then by his dad. Haha. It's actually more like a power move. His dad is huge, and he is not so huge.



You have a friend in his early twenties who still gets "rapped" by his dad?! Care to explain?


----------



## turmeric (Jan 17, 2005)

"Wow, just got back from Medjegorje, what a spiritual experience!"

"You know Christians, Jews & Muslims all pray to the same God."

"Ooh, just love that Franzia white wine-in-a-box!"


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 17, 2005)

yuk yuk yuk.......


----------



## pastorway (Jan 17, 2005)

Did you hear? Pastor Way is baptizing babies!!!!


----------



## pastorway (Jan 17, 2005)

you know what Paul will say in heaven?



> "I admit, I was wrong"



hehehehehehehe

really!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinsfanjoe_
> Webmaster: "Check out my new article on how to recieve the gift of tounges at www.apuritansmind.com"


----------



## daveb (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> "here, let me prove my position from the Scriptures instead of the WCF"


----------



## ARStager (Jan 17, 2005)

"Anyone going to the Passion Conference in Nashville next month?"

"I was getting really burnt out on Reformed perspectives on parenting, and then I went to Promise Keepers...."

"My church did 'Humble Thyself' to the tune of 'Bullet the Blue Sky' last Sunday..."

"Maybe if we start covering Sting's "If I ever Lose My Faith in You", we'd be more relevant to today's culture"

"How marvelous it will be when the sacrifical system is reinstated in Jerusalem!"


----------



## ARStager (Jan 17, 2005)

"I really benefitted from Dobson's _bringing up boys_"


----------



## ARStager (Jan 17, 2005)

> Andrew, does your wife ever get compared to a certain contemporary Christian female singer?



Not sure who you're referring to. Clue me in.

Since you're listening, I guess I'll post this site where some studio proofs are being temporarily posted from our forthcoming CD. Some of it is lame, and some is good:

www.c5music.com/maniladrive

let me know what you think.

And sorry if I dissed on your passion stuff. I actually like SOME of the stuff myself. I still think M. Redman is a good songwriter, for the most part.


----------



## ARStager (Jan 17, 2005)

Let me know what you think of the proofs.

And download them or whatever, but if you do like them, you have to buy our cd if it ever materializes. 

[Edited on 1-18-2005 by ARStager]


----------



## Dan.... (Jan 18, 2005)

Paul Manata: "I disagree with Van Til on this issue..."

Fred T Greco: "Now that's one point, among many, on which I totally disagree with the Confession..."

Matthew McMahon: "New article on APuritan's mind defending congregationalism."

[Edited on 18-1-2005 by Dan....]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dan...._
> Fred T Greco: "Now that's one point, among many, on which I totally disagree with the Confession..."



Exclusive Ps...nevermind, that's a  that shall not be opened in this thread!


----------



## VERITAS (Feb 7, 2005)

"*W*hat *W*_ould_ *J*esus *D*o?"

"Could you alliterate that for clarification, please?" [_a la Adrian Rogers_]

"But without *an alliteration* spake he not unto them..." (Mark 4:34, TCB Version)


----------



## VERITAS (Feb 7, 2005)

"Aren't Jehovah's Witnesses an acceptable denomination? After all, they love Jesus too!"

"Oh... Well, wasn't their founder a Calvinist?"


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 7, 2005)

"We had fifty people walk the aisle last night!" 

"The Session will meet this Tuesday to decide whether to open a StarBucks or Krispy Kreme stand at the front enterance." 

"I think we should change TULIP to TIP ... or maybe just call it 'T'." 

"Rom 8:29 is better translated: For whom he did look into the future and see that they would respond to His Word, he also did offer His salvation to them, knowing that they would respond to it, thus saving them, to be conformed, when they thought it convenient, to the image of his Son, that he might be the firstborn among many brethren."

FredTGreco: "New rule, KJV only!" 

[Edited on 2-7-2005 by Jonathan]


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 15, 2005)

"I'm a three-point Calvinist!"


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 15, 2005)

"I really think we should be more all-inclusive..."


----------



## lwadkins (Feb 15, 2005)

The paths to heaven are many and varied, Jesus Christ is but one.


----------



## 4ndr3w (Feb 15, 2005)

I just got Joel Olsteen's latest book! I can't wait to discover the 7 steps on how to live my life to it's fullest potential!









Do you want to borrow it when I'm done?


----------



## 5Solas (Feb 27, 2005)

Joyce Meyers is one Godly woman.

The FR website is Calvinist friendly.

[Edited on 2-27-2005 by 5Solas]


----------



## calgal (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh BOY! There is a prophecy conference I can attend instead of the Ligonier Ministries conference! Tim LaHaye is sooooo much more godly than that Sproul fella!  

Session has announced that we are opening a coffeehouse and Christian bookstore in place of the library. We are brewing our own special coffee blend! :bigsmile: So come and buy some to support your church 



[Edited on 2-27-2005 by calgal]


----------



## 5Solas (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calgal_
> Oh BOY! There is a prophecy conference I can attend instead of the Ligonier Ministries conference! Tim LaHaye is sooooo much more godly than that Sproul fella!
> 
> Session has announced that we are opening a coffeehouse and Christian bookstore in place of the library. We are brewing our own special coffee blend! :bigsmile: So come and buy some to support your church
> ...



Hehehe. I know you. $$$


----------



## 5Solas (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4ndr3w_
> I just got Joel Olsteen's latest book! I can't wait to discover the 7 steps on how to live my life to it's fullest potential!
> 
> 
> ...



Like Joel said, "God just wants to prosper you. If you aren't prospering, you just don't want it bad enough."


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 27, 2005)

*I was a Presbyterian...*

*I was a Presbyterian, but now I am Baptist...*

everyone knows presbyterians are too stubborn to ever change over.


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Feb 27, 2005)

"I can't wait for revival!"


----------



## rnmomof7 (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5Solas_
> Joyce Meyers is one Godly woman.
> 
> The FR website is Calvinist friendly.
> ...




Obviously a man with the gift of discernment 

There are very few "Calvinist friendly" places, but to be sure FR could be listed as the least friendly on the net.
The problem is that they just do not say "please go away" they just allow others to bully Calvinists and then blame the victim.. 
But who ever said having God sovereign would ever be easy in this life?


----------



## rnmomof7 (Feb 27, 2005)

" Can't we all just get along?"

Doctrine doesn't matter


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 27, 2005)

This board never crashes


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> This board never crashes



given this past week of being PB deprived, THAT was NOT funny, Mr. Bushey!!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...


 Agreed!


----------



## future expatriate (Feb 27, 2005)

"God just seems nicer in the New Testament..."

[Edited on 2-27-2005 by future expatriate]


----------



## calgal (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rnmomof7_
> " Can't we all just get along?"
> 
> Doctrine doesn't matter



Let's get the drama and praise band going! WE have to save the sinners out there! God is counting on US!  

Because YOU gave faithfully, you will prosper! So go out there and Name and Claim that reward


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 27, 2005)

I disagree with Spurgeon on this point.

[Edited on 2-28-2005 by Jonathan]


----------



## Puddleglum (Feb 28, 2005)

When dealing with a doctrinal disagreement:

"I appreciate your questions, but I'm not going to answer them because of what Jesus says in John 17"

I was trying to have a discussion with some friends at school last Friday, and this was what one of the guys said to someone's comment (that he disagreed with).


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...



Indeed - it wasn't funny...rather, it was _hilarious_! 



> _Originally posted by Jonathan_
> I disagree with Spurgeon on this point.



So do I, if you're talking about baptism.


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jonathan_
> I disagree with Spurgeon on this point.



So do I, if you're talking about baptism.  [/quote]

I thought of that after I posted it... Oh well I guess you may hear it here  Outside of Baptism you might be able to say that


----------

